# shotgun slingshot



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

​
*do you often fire multiple shots*

yes00.00%no16100.00%


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

hey guys long time no see during my long absence ive been trying new types of ammo and one ive come across a new ammo that's quite effective, buckshot ! more or less slingshots arnet always the most accurate weapons in the world so gathering up a small bunch of small stones and gravel i fired them at a target from about 30 feet there was good cardboard penetration and spread even thought something like this would be effective in hunting the lightness off the shot means a humane kill is unlikely so it should probably only be used for targets


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

:slap:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

You did say are not the most accurate in weapons in the world, didn't you ?.....

Well darn me then; after a bit over 30 years on and off, alot more on than off though.

I must be shooting something different to yourself then.

Given I can pretty much up to 30 meters, and beyond, hit the same dang dent in my flattened steel cans as targets: and anything else for that matter.

Although I very rarely hunt at distance beyond around 12 meters; as stalking to within distances to ensure a clean kill, is all part of humane hunting.

May I be so bold as to suggest a few hundred more hours practice; then surprise, surprise; you also just may become pretty dang accurate with a sling shot.

Cheers Allan


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I could see how that would be fun for target shooting, It just doesn't seem practical for a hunt. Practice long and hard enough and you could be a surgeon with a slingshot.

"Perfect practice makes perfect" - Bill Hayes

Although, I have seen some pouch designs that were made for three of four shoots at a time using 000 and 0000 buck shot. I don't know anything about accuracy or ease of shooting, but, if done right, could really tear up some cans at close range.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

We had this poll last week ??


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing yeeharr,

i never saw a pouch like that on a photo,

i saw it on the templates from mxred but no more since that time, looks good.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That is a genius little pouch. I wonder how many BB's you could fit in there. 10? 15? Sure would make a mess of a paper target at about 10 paces.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I've thought of variations on this myself. I like what you've done to form the pocket. 4 or 5 years ago we had some rats that started to get into the garage They ended up trashing a Filson bird hunting vest that I had inadvertently left an old candy bar, or something, in one of the pockets. I kept a CO2 pellet gun near the door but as soon as I hit the light they started to run and I could never quite get to them. I did finally trap them but a shotgun slingshot loaded with lead BB's would have been just the ticket.

A smaller variation of one these might be just the thing for loading with sand and shooting at yellow jackets during a summer picnic.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> You did say are not the most accurate in weapons in the world, didn't you ?.....
> 
> Well darn me then; after a bit over 30 years on and off, alot more on than off though.
> 
> ...


when i ment not the most accurate things i ment for novices highly skilled slingers such as you self would be pretty accurate and on moving targets slingshots are pretty hard to aim


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Imperial said:


>


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

When I was a kid, my brother and I would pick up the dime size punch outs from electrical boxes around houses being built. We would stack 5 side by side in the pouch and shoot at black birds flying over in flocks. We didn't hit many but when we did it killed them fast and some times would cut a wing or head off. We would also shoot multiples of BB's out of our SS's as well. Our pouches weren't made for it and some times we would have a hand hit so we quit doing that.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

I didn't make the pouches myself. I had them sent to me by my friend in Cyprus. These slings use thin square rubber and have no frame. You make a fork with your fingers and loop the band over them. They use #6 shot and fill the pouch with it. Spitting into the pouch helps the shot stay together as it is fired. 
The effective range is only about 15 feet and they are used to shoot small birds, mice and lizards.


----------



## Frozenthunderbolt (May 31, 2014)

A more useful variation on this concept would be to make wax 'glazer' rounds like some shotgunners use.

Mix shot and melted wax and cast in the size and shape you want.
It lets you fire a heavier round that is frangible (less destructive fork hits perhaps?) but still dumps all of its kinetic energy on the target (less/no ricochet as compared to a single larger steel shot).

Just my 2c, feel free to call me a muppet if I'm wrong :king:


----------

